# Traded my Flowerhorn for Gold Spilo and cash



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I just wanted to share a couple of pics of the new guy, what do you think. The guy gave me $50 and the spilo for the Flowerhorn.

This is the Flowerhorn








his is the new Guy


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice grab !


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Myself would have kept that FH----And I'm a Mac lover....

Nice Mac though-Congrats...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have my head up my A$$ this morning I should have put this in pics can you guys move topic?



AKSkirmish said:


> Myself would have kept that FH----And I'm a Mac lover....
> 
> Nice Mac though-Congrats...


I had him up for sale on CL and the guy called me and all he knew it was a gold piranha, he didnt know what kind so I was curios so I said I would trade.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice Mac but I would also have kept the flowerhorn


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

good trade I guess but isn't that a quality FH specimen?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i think thats a good as deal man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> good trade I guess but isn't that a quality FH specimen?


It could be considered a so,so varient-

It's nothing exceptional-But is a higher quality one for say........It's certainly well above average for FH....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You could have bought that Mac for $50-$75.00...What do FH go for at that size?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

notaverage said:


> You could have bought that Mac for $50-$75.00...What do FH go for at that size?


I bought him at a lfs for 50 but on aqua bid atleast 150 to 250 and up. He was a nice fish but the guy came to my house and seen the 13 inch black and said when he gets some more $ that he would like to trade the FH and a nice chunk of $ for the RHOM. I have the rhom up for 350 on craigs list.

This is the one he wants.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> You could have bought that Mac for $50-$75.00...What do FH go for at that size?


That would really depend on many factors.....
All in all not a bad trade really------Macs are just a dime a dozen-but aggressive generally and good lookers......FH are way more personable that a p could ever be,loads of aggression generally speaking.And love to interact with said owners,etc,etc.......

It really just boils down to what the owner themselves wants.....

Once again though that is a nice Mac you got yourself.......Enjoy it.......


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

lol i want ur rhom haha....no room tho =/ im workin on gettin a 2in rhom right now lol


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

T-wag said:


> lol i want ur rhom haha....no room tho =/ im workin on gettin a 2in rhom right now lol


Are you getting the one from Blue Flame?


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

wait so that flowerhead thing is aggressive? lol awesome. reminds me of a parrot fish, which are the epitome of non-aggression.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mose said:


> wait so that flowerhead thing is aggressive? lol awesome. reminds me of a parrot fish, which are the epitome of non-aggression.


Not all-

Wanna see a badass one-Go check out some of my previous vids on my FH.....As a  general rule of thumb-Yeah they are aggressive.....


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I say good trade....but I only dig p's. That fh is one ugly mofo....nice looking mac!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What size tanks the Rhom in?
Looks good.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> What size tanks the Rhom in?
> Looks good.


He is in my 90.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

R.I.P big boy....


























































And here is what he looked like a few days after I brought him home.....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> R.I.P big boy....
> 
> And here is what he looked like a few days after I brought him home.....


Damn he was a beast. RIP


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

what an amazing fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> R.I.P big boy....
> 
> And here is what he looked like a few days after I brought him home.....


Damn he was a beast. RIP
[/quote]

14.5 inch on tape at time of death.....Anyhow yours was nicer-Mine was more special in it's own ways.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice new spilo

but i would also kept the flowerhorn. but each to their own


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

how much do flowerhorns go for at LFCs?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry fellas, flame all you want....Flowerhorns are the most hideous fish I have ever seen. What is the obsession? That hump on the head and they are pink, seriously. They are aggressive but a fish like that can be because it does not have the tools to do anything with its aggression other than butt other fish, lock lips, and stress other fish to death. It is like the 80lb kid in high school that always acted tough and mouthed off but in the end if someone wanted to hurt him they could. Imagine if Piranha, Snakeheads, Wolffish, etc. had the attitude of cichlids in general.....they would demolish the ecosystem and kill everything because of their ability to rip sh*t to shreds with little effort. IMO that is why they are designed to be skittish and not as aggressive or there would be no more other fish. If that is what you want it is cool but definitely not for me.

I love the Mac BTW!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Sweet Flower horn and Mac. Both are good looking fish and I'd take either of them


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Flowerhorns are cool, and macs are cool. Personally, I like having both for pets! I would have kept that Monster, but that's me. Enjoy the mac. They are fun too, just not as much personality.

I've got 2 flowerhorns left. Big Boy's brother, and another one I got from Thailand. They will be with me for the duration for sure.

























As for color though....my Big Boy was hands down, one of the most colorful fishes I've ever owned. RIP......


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would have kept him but I like a change every once in a while but I might get him back because the guy want my big black. Those are some nice fish blue,







I wish I had the space in my house that you have.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I would have kept him but I like a change every once in a while but I might get him back because the guy want my big black. Those are some nice fish blue,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...it's just a 12'x14' room in my basement. It's not that big......


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Blue Flame said:


> I would have kept him but I like a change every once in a while but I might get him back because the guy want my big black. Those are some nice fish blue,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...it's just a 12'x14' room in my basement. It's not that big......
[/quote]

Ya but im not in the house in melvindale where you came and picked up the rhom, I moved out to detroit and the basement here is alot smaller than my other house. But my girl dont like it here so we are going to look at another house tomarrow and I hope it has a bigger basement so I can set up more tanks.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That would be cool. Good luck on the house hunt.


----------

